# Walking about while pooing!



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We have always been bemused by my brothers working cocker when it has a poo. It cannot stay still, round and round in circles or up the garden and back again. Never seen another dog do it. 

Until we got Nell, she does exactly the same thing, always on the move!

Does your dog do this and is it a spaniel thing?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

So far Basil has remained in one place whilst doing his business. However, Rufus has always done walking poos. It really cracks me up!

Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes Max does it too!!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Maple only does walking poos if she is a bit loose ( sorry but you did ask )


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lots of dogs at the kennels do it, some othes also stick their back legs up the fence posts as poo doing a hand stand. very odd, and funily enough almost always boys.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My cocker does it, Izzy doesnt, yet! It's a blooming nuisance trying to pick up in bags!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes Buzz does it


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Izzi my cocker does it...... 

Maggie my lab spins in a circle and flings it  you learn not to stand too close!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie stands or rather squats still.

Janet's cockapoo Lolly, she moves forward whilst pooing.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

wispa does it when someone is watching her if she things no one is looking she keeps still. lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has a wander too!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

:


lola24 said:


> Izzi my cocker does it......
> 
> Maggie my lab spins in a circle and flings it  you learn not to stand too close!!


 That post made my day. Started it off with a laugh!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep Buddy does it to ,a little bit here a little bit there (only in back garden though not while were walking??)


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie is a spinner .....round and round in circles before doing a poo ...you'd think it would make her dizzy! Haven't noticed this with Bess yet.


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Bobby also walks forward as he is pooing.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Tilly has always walked around whilst pooing. It's so annoying because you really have to check the area out to make sure you have picked it all up!

Anyone know if we can stop this?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca always does 2! One very serious one then she goes off and goes again whilst walking...And sometimes i think it's just for effect. I always have 2 poo bags. Funny little thing


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Another very informative thread lol .... poos always interesting


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I've had a male dog here boarding who would poo and wee at the same time! Leg cocked lol


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla is a walker when pooing.

Next door were looking after their sisters cockapoo and was also a walker.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, add Betty to the list - I thought it was just her.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't be just Spaniels as used to have a Bichon Frise that did it.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer is a "squatter", but with a very embarrassed look - it makes us smile - we think he is saying "Excuse me, this is private!"


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Deefer is a "squatter", but with a very embarrassed look - it makes us smile - we think he is saying "Excuse me, this is private!"


Ha ha this made me laugh as this describes Biscuit exactly! She will go behind a plant if possible and her tail looks like a lever going up and down which is very funny. Best wishes, Karen x


----------

